# BMW Museum Pictures



## Luis A. (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just got back from a visit to the BMW museum three weeks ago and I updated my blog with some pictures of the delicious car they keep in there. It's a bit heavy on photos of their 1500 since I have an 1800...


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice photos. Looking at the vent window shot I could feel that cold glass on my outside of my fingers. Ask anybody, every time you got into a car you had to grab on to those windows and either open it or close it or adjust it. When did those vent windows disappear? And I love seeing the colorado orange 2002 color. That's gone, too. The 3.0 is beautiful, but no 2000 with those euro headlights? Sorry, I know I should go there myself. Thank you!


----------



## ollo_ollo (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting links to all your great photo's. Our first BMW was a 1970, 2000 4 dr and I saw a couple shots of a white one very similar to ours. We loved everything about the car, its handling, classy looks, the wood wheel & wood interior trim and the front vent windows with the knob control were so nifty. Cars should still have them! Last ones we had were on our 73 Mercedes 280 sedan. We had our BMW's engine overhauled around 125,000 miles when it began to use oil & smoke. The only problem I remember was occaisional stalling from vaporlock during very hot weather. Don


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Luis A. said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got back from a visit to the BMW museum three weeks ago and I updated my blog with some pictures of the delicious car they keep in there. It's a bit heavy on photos of their 1500 since I have an 1800...


Great experience & Photo set.


----------



## devom (Feb 4, 2011)

Great pictures and write up on your blog. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## daron001 (May 12, 2010)

Nice pictures. Brings me back to my trip to Munich last year. Thanks!


----------

